# Hvlp???



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys! What do you think of this : http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/642998/cat/623

I know its not the greatest item but i've only read about HVLP's and never actually got round to using one. This one caught my eye as i'm doing a bunch of doors soon and because of the price i would be able to charge the cost of the purchase to the HO i'm doing the job for.
Question... would it be worth it?? The job i'm thinking of trialing it on is pretty straight forward, bunch of doors to be sprayed using the same paint as on the walls, Behr ultra latex, obviously i'd need to thin it considerably.
Any comments???


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Danny, 

If you must use Behr, don't thin it. 

HVLP works for latex but you need a #5 needle to spray it, and even then it has to be thinned a little. To spray latex with a HVLP it has to be at least a 3 stage turbine system, and less and it won't be able to spray the material. That HVLP in the ad won't be able to spray latex. 

You should use an airless. HVLP is better for spraying stains, dyes, lacquers and other thin materials on small projects - they're not made for production work (they're very slow)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Recon - What tip size is recommended for spraying latex? "using airless" The product would be BM's aura. Have been real impressed by this paint on how it lays off by using a brush. 

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Recon - What tip size is recommended for spraying latex? "using airless" The product would be BM's aura. Have been real impressed by this paint on how it lays off by using a brush.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pat


That depends on what you're spraying, really. 

For instance, you wouldn't use a 517 to spray spindles, and you wouldn't use a 208 to spray siding. 

For doors I use anything from a 310 to a 415, but it depends on the style of door...


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers Alec. I know bugger all about HVLP and was hoping to have a play around as the oppertunity was there, never mind.
sorry i haven't replied to your PM by the way, am saving up my emailing for when i have some time, one my best mates in Oz mailed me 3 weeks ago i've still not got back to her, i'm a bad friend!
Peace and love


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Dannyj said:


> Cheers Alec. I know bugger all about HVLP and was hoping to have a play around as the oppertunity was there, never mind.
> sorry i haven't replied to your PM by the way, am saving up my emailing for when i have some time, one my best mates in Oz mailed me 3 weeks ago i've still not got back to her, i'm a bad friend!
> Peace and love


Danny if you're still looking for an airless sprayer i've got one that I no longer use. It's a Spraytech EP2105. It's small and it ain't pretty but it works, and I have no use for it anymore (was using it for clear finishes but I upgraded to a 395 finish pro). 

It's got 50ft hose and a Graco gun. Like I said it's not a pretty machine but i'll give er to ya for cheap as it's just taking up space in my small shop. 

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Danny if you're still looking for an airless sprayer i've got one that I no longer use. It's a Spraytech EP2105. It's small and it ain't pretty but it works, and I have no use for it anymore (was using it for clear finishes but I upgraded to a 395 finish pro).
> 
> It's got 50ft hose and a Graco gun. Like I said it's not a pretty machine but i'll give er to ya for cheap as it's just taking up space in my small shop.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.


Hey Alec, check your PM mate!


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

Dannyj said:


> Hey guys! What do you think of this : http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/642998/cat/623
> 
> I know its not the greatest item but i've only read about HVLP's and never actually got round to using one. This one caught my eye as i'm doing a bunch of doors soon and because of the price i would be able to charge the cost of the purchase to the HO i'm doing the job for.
> Question... would it be worth it?? The job i'm thinking of trialing it on is pretty straight forward, bunch of doors to be sprayed using the same paint as on the walls, Behr ultra latex, obviously i'd need to thin it considerably.
> Any comments???


If you haven't used hvlp before, I'd get it for this job. It's a good chance to feel it out. It will do the doors, it's just a matter of how fast you will get them done. bigger unit, faster job.

I don't paint full time, but it probably makes up 15% of my yearly take. I bought the bottom line cheapy hvlp that Wagner sells, about 4 years ago just to do some wicker furniture for a customer, and have found many uses for it since. They are slower, but much much neater than airless. And I've used more latex than oil. And yes, I have to thin it considerably, but the first pass usually sets up fast enough so you can make a second pass in just a few minutes, and have it hold.

Makes spraying items inside, a piece of cake, plus it's cool when you can cut a pretty sharp edge with a sprayer. In hindsight, I wish I had just gone ahead and got a bigger unit.

Once you have it, you'll find many uses for it, and wonder why you waited so long.


----------

